# Undepreciated Capital Cost Calculation



## mohdali4 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi

I am running a small business. I bought a vehicle in September 2014 and I used my vehicle in my business in 2016. I am trying to do the Undepreciated Capital Cost Calculation of my vehicle for the year 2016 as follows

Vehicle purchase price is 9200 CAD with Hst.

2014 Undepreciated Capital Cost is
9200/2. = 4600
4600 * .30 = 1380 Depreciation for 2014

9200 - 1380 = 7820 Undepreciated Capital Cost for 2015
7820 * .30 = 2346 Depreciation for 2015

7820 - 2346 = 5474 Undepreciated Capital Cost for 2016

Can anyone verify the same. Thanks


----------



## mohdali4 (Mar 10, 2016)

I bought my vehicle in Sep 2014 for 9,200 CAD including HST. I drove this vehicle for UberEat in 2016. I wanted to claim the Capital Cost Allowance for the same vehicle in 2016 tax year. Need help to calculate the Capital Cost Allowance.


----------

